
Why Twitter Can't Make Money Off Donald Trump's Tweets - artsandsci
http://gizmodo.com/why-twitter-cant-make-money-off-donald-trumps-insane-tw-1792173606
======
danjoc
Twitter could front run the market with DJs tweets every time he mentions a
company. Just sayin.

